# Atlas 10" Quick Change Tool Post



## Bill Rosselot (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm looking to get a quick change tool post like most everyone out there in internet land.  I really don't want to spend a lot of money, but have a question.  I've found a couple on ebay that are pretty good but was wandering if the piston type would be ok to use or do I go with the wedge type?  Remember I'm on a Atlas 10" machine so heavy cuts are probably out unless it is Aluminum or Brass.  Also want to go with index-able cutting tools.  Give me your thoughts.
Thanks

Bill Rosselot


----------



## westsailpat (Sep 8, 2016)

Over the yrs. I have only used wedge types , KDK , Aloris . Those had a very solid feel when locking . I also had a QCTP made by a co. (USA) called Mc Mains ? It had a very spongy feel to it , it worked fine but didn't have the feel . I would think piston types would work fine if made to a proper standard . As far as index able tools go I say go for it there is a lot of info here about them , and there are many different types . When ordering inserts  pay attention to the radius and rake , also a diamond file is useful for touch ups and a diamond wheel wet grinder is the best . Good luck !


----------



## schor (Sep 8, 2016)

Get a wedge, chinese is fine. AXA size.

And who says you can't take a cut on an atlas?

I do use carbide but not for this I didn't.


----------



## mikey (Sep 8, 2016)

Bill Rosselot said:


> I'm looking to get a quick change tool post like most everyone out there in internet land.  I really don't want to spend a lot of money, but have a question.  I've found a couple on ebay that are pretty good but was wandering if the piston type would be ok to use or do I go with the wedge type?  Remember I'm on a Atlas 10" machine so heavy cuts are probably out unless it is Aluminum or Brass.  Also want to go with index-able cutting tools.  Give me your thoughts.
> Thanks
> 
> Bill Rosselot



Bill, I've used both the piston and wedge type posts and find the wedge to be more rigid. Many guys say they cannot tell the difference, though. If you think about the contact area for both types, the piston type will push the holder out and only the rear of the dovetails make contact. With a wedge type holder, much more of the dovetail on the side of the holder facing the cut will be engaged. I've tried cuts on the same piece of steel where the only difference was changing between a piston and wedge post and I can tell the wedge is more rigid, at least to my satisfaction. The difference is probably not enough to show a major advantage but my tests settled the question for me.

As to which brand, I only have Aloris and Dorian posts now. I have NOT tried the Asian posts so cannot comment on them. 

You will find that on a low-powered, slower lathe that HSS tooling will work better for you than inserted carbide. Your lathe does not have the speed, power or rigidity required for carbide to work as it should. They will cut but a properly ground HSS tool will cut deeper, finish finer and is much cheaper. The thing with HSS is that you have to learn to grind them properly and that is a problem for many beginners, including me. Once I learned to grind a good tool, however, it became clear that HSS really is a better tool for smaller, slower, less rigid lathes. Give it some thought.

Mike


----------



## VSAncona (Sep 8, 2016)

Not to get too far off-topic, but I made a similar video of my lathe taking a heavy cut:


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks guys I did find on the forum that this question has come up before and they all said to buy the wedge style and it really doesn't matter if it is was built by the Chinese children or not.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 8, 2016)

I've used a piston type for 35+ years but it is Japanese Yuasa, not Chinese.  I think that the problem with most of the Chinese made piston type holders is that they use a small round piston.  The piston in the Yuasa is rectangular and has more contact area with the holder.  If you are going to buy a Chinese made QCTP, I would recommend one of the wedge types.  And not the cheapest you can find, either.


----------



## pollardd (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm just catching up on some posts here and I had this same question when I first got my 10" Atlas.
I stuck a Piston BXA post (from ebay) on it and have been really happy with it.  I find being a bit bigger it seems more solid.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-v42-10-with-a-bxa-tool-post.19280/


----------



## JPMacG (Sep 20, 2016)

The difference in cost between wedge and piston was only about $15 from Bostar, so I went with a wedge.   I am happy with it.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 21, 2016)

That's what I've typically seen, too.  If you are going to buy Chinese, you may as well get the wedge.  It didn't used to be that way.

As to the AXA versus BXA question, it's always been my opinion that on most 9" to 12" lathes, those who went with the BXA fall into two groups - those that wish they hadn't and admit it, and those who wish they hadn't and don't.    Besides any problems with getting cutters on center, the BXA is more expensive initially and more expensive to operate, because all other things being equal, 1/2" tooling costs more than 3/8".


----------



## pollardd (Sep 21, 2016)

Actually I am happy with my BXA but agree it isn't for everyone. 
But it is an option.


----------



## 38Bill (Sep 21, 2016)

My Craftsman 12" lathe came with a Chinese BXA that has rectangular pistons. Works good for some things but I typically use my AXA wedge style as the smaller size just seems easier to work around.


----------



## Randall Marx (Sep 22, 2016)

I bought the cheap AXA wedge style kit from CDCO for my 12" Atlas and like it, other than the cheap crap set screws which will be replaced shortly.


----------



## oldscouser (Oct 24, 2016)

Depending on the design, the piston of a qctp can either push or pull.  The Dickson type qctp has a piston that draws the toolholder towards the body and a wedge action secures holder to the body. Works very well for me.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/latheparts/page13.html


----------

